# Gulf Medical College interview and oral entrance test on Physics, Bio, and Chem



## 123eun (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone had the interview and the oral entrance test for Gulf Medical College in Ajman for 2008-2009?
How was it? What kind of Questions do they ask?
Is the Oral Entrance test really oral? I mean do they just ask you and you have to answer it or do they give you a questionaire to answer in writing?
Is the interview and the Oral entrance test separate thing? 
How long did they each take?


----------

